# Green sunfish or warmouth?



## catfishnut

Just curious what you guys think this is? Sorry for the small pics but whenever I post pics on this site from my iPhone they always come out small for some reason. The pics don't show it well but the steaks on it's cheeks are bright blue.....which if I remember right warmouths have redish streaks?


----------



## CarpRule

Warmouth

Carpe Diem


----------



## catfishnut

42,000 members and only one guy has any idea what kind of sunfish this is???


----------



## CarpRule

Don't like my answer? 

Carpe Diem


----------



## KingFisher89

I 2nd the warmouth


----------



## catfishnut

LMAO!.....loved your answer...but I kind of figured I'd get a little more input!...perhaps I should of titled the thread..." Is this a bass?".....bet that would of gotten a little more responses.lol I also thought it was a warmouth but when I googles it, I read that green sun fish have the blue or green streaks on the cheeks and warmouths have red or reddish brown streaks. I was also so wondering if it could be a green/warmouth hybrid....since it's got the green sunfish's blue streaks, but also has the warmouth's yellow belly?


----------



## CarpRule

Looks 100% Warmouth to me. They vary in colors based on their diet too

Carpe Diem


----------



## Shad Rap

catfishnut said:


> 42,000 members and only one guy has any idea what kind of sunfish this is???


Lol...that's because it only took one reply to get the right answer...so u wanted to start a debate?..


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

you got the answer in one post. so why do more people need to answer?


----------



## catfishnut

LOL....certainly didn't want to stir up some crap......just wanted more than one opinion. I also thought it was a warmouth but wasn't sure. This pic was posted on a predator site(world wide membership) that I belong to that was caught by one of the members from NY and the guys on there thought it was a bass/bluegill hybrid...a green sunfish or a rock bass. Most of them never heard of a warmouth before I posted that I thought it was one......thoughs whacky yote/predator hunters.lol Thanks guys!!!.... I knew my fellow Ohio fisherman would know the correct answer.


----------



## chrism1367

catfishnut said:


> LMAO!.....loved your answer...but I kind of figured I'd get a little more input!...perhaps I should of titled the thread..." Is this a bass?".....bet that would of gotten a little more responses.lol I also thought it was a warmouth but when I googles it, I read that green sun fish have the blue or green streaks on the cheeks and warmouths have red or reddish brown streaks. I was also so wondering if it could be a green/warmouth hybrid....since it's got the green sunfish's blue streaks, but also has the warmouth's yellow belly?


I hope that wasn't a reference to my "is this a normal color for a bass" thread, yes I have learned the difference between a crappie and a bass now!:thumbup:

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Warmouth for sure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick

Hard to tell from the pic, but if there was a decent amount of blue on the fish I wouldn't be surprised if it is warmouth/green sunfish hybrid. Also that orange on the pelvic fin. Sunfish species do hybridize quite a bit so it's not out of the question. Just looking at the pic though I'd say warmouth. It would be easier to tell if the pic was bigger. And green sunfish can and do have yellow bellies.


----------



## rustyfish

That is a MOLE

Sorry I could resist


----------



## catfishnut

LMAO....rusty


----------

